# HELP! (Really do need help quick!)



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

Newbie here. Passenger left cell phone in my car (though I explicitly asked him if he had his jacket and phone). Uber apparently gave him my cell number to call me. I was able to find his phone and agreed to bring it to him before I went home. I rang the door bell and knocked at the address where I let him off but didn't receive an answer. I emailed uber support to ask what to do at 7:00 but have received no answer.
Now, 9:00 p.m., he calls me again at home. He can call me but I can't call him???? Wow! He says he is coming to my house to get his phone. Apparently he can see where it is from find my phone. He also sounded like he may have been drinking, so I'm not so very comfortable with all this. Is there a way to reach somebody at uber? I'm not comfortable with him having my cell number and my address. Why does Uber provide cell numbers to passengers without consulting me first? 

Laurie


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

If a customer looses something, Uber let's them still call you.
Tell the guy you don't want him to come to your house.
Either leave it at the local police station tomorrow or maybe the local uber office.
You have a right to not feel uncomfortable in your own home.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

You can set up a meeting place to deliver, or better yet ship it to him and ask uber to reimburse you.
on the mean time, I ll turn it off if I were you claiming it run out of juice


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

He probably doesn't have your personal number. He's calling the Twilio number that connects drivers and passengers. And yes, he will be able to reach you at that number until he gets another Uber, but you can't call him.

I had that happen recently. Here's something you can do to throw him off. Turn ON the phone and drive somewhere else away from your house, and then turn the phone OFF at that location. With the Find My Phone app he will then be able to see the last place the phone was tracked, and that won't be your house. 

Then drop the phone off at a police station tomorrow, or take it to the carrier's store so they can reach him....and then notify Uber. Problem solved.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

If this idiot knocks on your door, dial 911 ASAP and don't open the door. Let the operator know you have a trespasser trying to gain entry.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Any Uber rider or anyone else for that matter will always be able to call you anytime using the Uber number they see when you call or text them. This number stays the same for the driver and rarely if ever changes.

Driver can only reach the last pax until they receive the next ride request.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> Newbie here. Passenger left cell phone in my car (though I explicitly asked him if he had his jacket and phone). Uber apparently gave him my cell number to call me. I was able to find his phone and agreed to bring it to him before I went home. I rang the door bell and knocked at the address where I let him off but didn't receive an answer. I emailed uber support to ask what to do at 7:00 but have received no answer.
> Now, 9:00 p.m., he calls me again at home. He can call me but I can't call him???? Wow! He says he is coming to my house to get his phone. Apparently he can see where it is from find my phone. He also sounded like he may have been drinking, so I'm not so very comfortable with all this. Is there a way to reach somebody at uber? I'm not comfortable with him having my cell number and my address. Why does Uber provide cell numbers to passengers without consulting me first?
> 
> Laurie


He may have left phone in your car on purpose. Do not open door. You may want to do like someone suggested, drive it somewhere then turn it off, go home don't open door.


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Driver can only reach the last pax until they receive the next ride request.


Actually for the driver I think it stops working after a few minutes. This is based solely on my experience trying to reach passengers that left stuff behind. A couple of times I've been able to reach them if I found the stuff immediately after dropping them off. A couple of other times perhaps 15 or 20 minutes had passed and when I called I got "an error has occurred" message both calling and texting. This was all before getting another fare.


----------



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! Great and wise advice received promptly!
When I signed up, I was not told that passengers would continue to have access to your cell using a Twilio number. Uber should let you know this clearly up front so that driver's can't honk through and better manage the risk of being stalked. 
Passenger probably did use "find my phone" to find my address, unless, of course, Uber provided that too. He came to my house inebriated and pounded on my door at 9:45 p.m. I handed the phone to him while my husband stood a foot behind with his taser in his pocket. The exchange was uneventful. 
What I find most disturbing is that I received no reply to my urgent queries to Uber CSR until after it was too late to be helpful, at least two hours. I suspect they may be understaffed on the weekends.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Typical Uber response, now you know. I've had people call me about lost phones ,phones I never found. 
I've also gone out of my way to return a phone, waste of time and no tip. *


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*At your house ??? Hell nooo..*

I returned a lost phone and except the $10 reimbursement I got nothing extra, no tip not even a thank you.
Next time I do not take any efforts and* drop it a police station*. just as cab driver suggested.

I wasted my time and gas to drive to their address.
Would have been much more than lousy $10

Will never do that again.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> Thanks guys! Great and wise advice received promptly!
> When I signed up, I was not told that passengers would continue to have access to your cell using a Twilio number. Uber should let you know this clearly up front so that driver's can't honk through and better manage the risk of being stalked.
> Passenger probably did use "find my phone" to find my address, unless, of course, Uber provided that too. He came to my house inebriated and pounded on my door at 9:45 p.m. I handed the phone to him while my husband stood a foot behind with his taser in his pocket. The exchange was uneventful.
> What I find most disturbing is that I received no reply to my urgent queries to Uber CSR until after it was too late to be helpful, at least two hours. I suspect they may be understaffed on the weekends.


That's too bad. Your husband should have shocked him and called the police. You could have said you felt threatened by his actions. And then there would have been more bad pr for Uber. 
Imagine the headlines: "Uber pax surged by driver, 100x volts!"
"Uber pax shocked, this time not by fare."
"Uber drivers going hi-tech, abandon hammers for tasers."
Anymore you guys can think of?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> Thanks guys! Great and wise advice received promptly!
> When I signed up, I was not told that passengers would continue to have access to your cell using a Twilio number. Uber should let you know this clearly up front so that driver's can't honk through and better manage the risk of being stalked.
> Passenger probably did use "find my phone" to find my address, unless, of course, Uber provided that too. He came to my house inebriated and pounded on my door at 9:45 p.m. I handed the phone to him while my husband stood a foot behind with his taser in his pocket. The exchange was uneventful.
> What I find most disturbing is that I received no reply to my urgent queries to Uber CSR until after it was too late to be helpful, at least two hours. I suspect they may be understaffed on the weekends.


It takes DAYS to get ANY response by UberCsr...thats why they Have NO Phone #...Not for Drivers/No Phone# for Customers....They Dont Want to communicate with anyone for anything really....Just drive to earn them $$$

F*CK UBER WORST COMPANY EVER!


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Why not just mail it to him and if he wont give his address send it general delivery where he can go pick it up at the post office. No way are they coming over and no way am I going to spend my time getting it back to them.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@Laury...

lol... with a taser 
I see you live in SF

If you lived in Texas I believe this guy wouldn't have the balls to knock at your door to get his phone back.. 

I hope he at least tipped you.

next time you know how to deal with a situation like this..
Thank you for sharing your story with us !


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I wouldn't have opened the door, he's drunk but he can track his phone ? Unbelievable. ..
Bang on my door, I would have called the cops on him to teach him a lesson. I've returned a phone while working for a limousine company, guy said thank you and gave me a hundred dollars. 
When I drove a yellow taxi, I would sell the phones I found on eBay. Obviously uber has the worst clients.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

To the O.P I wonder how this person that lost his iPhone could have still called you. While his lost iPhone was at your house. Assuming the lost iPhone was the one that had his Uber rider account on.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Can we coin a new term here? I'm thinking: Bus Drivers

Definition: Lazy Uber drivers who don't go more than five minutes from their position, don't open doors, don't call before cancel fee, only want rides headed within one mile of their house, expect a tip when you don't do anything above and beyond, then b!tch about not getting tips when you signed up for a job with a company that tells its customers not to tip (sandals anyone?), and don't watch the training videos like the one on lost items.

Welcome to deactivation once your office hears that you didn't follow the lost item policy. BTW it's easy to find where you live almost every amateur turns on from their house at some point each day, I can tell you where all the drivers in my area live cuz they sit there camping hoping for a ping from someone in their own neighborhood all day then complain one ping in three hours, it was five minutes away so I cancelled it, lol. Plus it's a good way to teach you to get your butt up and check your rig after each ride, not just for phones but gum, spills, cigarette burns (yes someone on here has a story of a pax burning a seat), and puke (so you can clean it, charge the right person, sit out an hour so you get the cleaning fee) and not lose track of who is responsible for messing up your personal vehicle.

Everyone gets a lost phone in their first few weeks, do what you are supposed to and go take it to them, you might get a tip, my only one actually insisted on filling my tank, it was a ten or fifteen minute drive back to him but they had been one of my last fares and I was low on gas, Jeep Grand Cherokee is not cheap to fill. Best part was it wasn't even the customer it was their friends visiting from out of town, he was very interested in Uber as his friend was a regular in my market, said when he gets back to Philly he would use Uber from now on, said a Philly cab driver would have sold his brand new iPhone in five seconds....your welcome Philly for a new customer in your market. You never know.

Find a bus to drive!


----------



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

Just_in said:


> To the O.P I wonder how this person that lost his iPhone could have still called you. While his lost iPhone was at your house. Assuming the lost iPhone was the one that had his Uber rider account on.


He told me that Uber provided my cell number to him.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I had a response all typed out but i hit backspace and i'll refrain. Let me just ask one question. The guy picked up his phone without incident right? How many of us feel naked without our smart phone? The guy just wanted his phone back. So my question is, do you really think you need to take the phone to the police station and occupy their time like that?
_Excuse me officer, i found this phone. Well, i didn't find the phone i know who it belongs to. In fact Uber has his name and address and credit card number on file. But i have a problem. He wants it back. Can you give it to him? I know you have nothing better to do right now._

Damn, my bad that was 3 questions. Also, i went back and read her original post. Nothing mentioned about threats being made. If the PAX insists on getting his phone back take the hubby and deliver it if you don't want him at your house. Otherwise, put it in a bag and tell him you'll leave it on the porch and watch from a window while the door is still locked shut.


----------



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Can we coin a new term here? I'm thinking: Bus Drivers
> 
> Definition: Lazy Uber drivers who don't go more than five minutes from their position, don't open doors, don't call before cancel fee, only want rides headed within one mile of their house, expect a tip when you don't do anything above and beyond, then b!tch about not getting tips when you signed up for a job with a company that tells its customers not to tip (sandals anyone?), and don't watch the training videos like the one on lost items.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you missed that I did in fact attempt to return the phone at the drop off address. Yes, some post responders implied a certain bitterness toward Uber, but most early responders provided essential info that unfortunately wasn't provided by Uber as quickly as I needed. The "what to do with lost items if you can't return at the drop site" was not part of the orientation materials I reviewed. I appreciate the helpful posts here and assume that the posters will not find your post insulting.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Radio said:


> He probably doesn't have your personal number. He's calling the Twilio number that connects drivers and passengers. And yes, he will be able to reach you at that number until he gets another Uber, but you can't call him.
> 
> I had that happen recently. Here's something you can do to throw him off. Turn ON the phone and drive somewhere else away from your house, and then turn the phone OFF at that location. With the Find My Phone app he will then be able to see the last place the phone was tracked, and that won't be your house.
> 
> Then drop the phone off at a police station tomorrow, or take it to the carrier's store so they can reach him....and then notify Uber. Problem solved.


POST# 4 / RADIO: Thank you for that techno-
logical pointer. Googling TWILIO for addl. info.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I had a response all typed out but i hit backspace and i'll refrain. Let me just ask one question. The guy picked up his phone without incident right? How many of us feel naked without our smart phone? The guy just wanted his phone back. So my question is, do you really think you need to take the phone to the police station and occupy their time like that?
> _Excuse me officer, i found this phone. Well, i didn't find the phone i know who it belongs to. In fact Uber has his name and address and credit card number on file. But i have a problem. He wants it back. Can you give it to him? I know you have nothing better to do right now._


Coming to your house is out of line as far as I'm concerned, he could have told her, here is my address, mail it to me. Or he could have picked it up at the local uber office. Are uber drivers supposed to be on duty 24/7 ? I for one, would not given it back to him. And yes, why can't you turn in lost property to a police station?


BlkGeep said:


> Can we coin a new term here? I'm thinking: Bus Drivers
> 
> Definition: Lazy Uber drivers who don't go more than five minutes from their position, don't open doors, don't call before cancel fee, only want rides headed within one mile of their house, expect a tip when you don't do anything above and beyond, then b!tch about not getting tips when you signed up for a job with a company that tells its customers not to tip (sandals anyone?), and don't watch the training videos like the one on lost items.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I caught it, good first attempt, not really here to pat you on the head for the one part of this whole thing you did right, what I'm talking about is when you actually spoke to the customer and didn't say, no that's okay I'm not interested in you coming to my house, give me an address and I'll bring it to you now. Done. Lesson learned. You don't need help, you need to take care of your customer, he did just pay you, rode in your car, you didn't take care of it right to begin with, be glad he is coming to get it, that way you don't have to leave your house at all, be sure to ask for a tip.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Can we coin a new term here? I'm thinking: Bus Drivers
> 
> Definition: Lazy Uber drivers who don't go more than five minutes from their position, don't open doors, don't call before cancel fee, only want rides headed within one mile of their house, expect a tip when you don't do anything above and beyond, then b!tch about not getting tips when you signed up for a job with a company that tells its customers not to tip (sandals anyone?), and don't watch the training videos like the one on lost items.
> 
> ...


I can agree to some parts of your post but allow me to disagree with this part :



BlkGeep said:


> Definition: Lazy Uber drivers who don't go more than five minutes from their position, don't open doors


*My statement is* that if Uber would own the cars and the drivers would be employed and paid regardless of the fares..
they would loose a lot of money driving miles to pick up a passenger
because when the fith customer cancels a ride while driver is enroute, *the smart Uber accountants would sure do this math :*

wasted miles/ lost income :
3.0 miles & 15minutes (assuming first time riders with a free cancellation so it's unpaid cancelations)
happened five times a night = 15 miles wasted = 1hour and 15mins wasted
_______________________________________
15miles lost x $1.10 = $16.50
75mins lost x 0.29 = $21.75
====================
LOST INCOME = $38.25

And these numbers are very realistic, because it happened to me very often per night that rides were cancelled and I wasted time and gas.
Of course I do not pick up if a request is too far away, but it has nothing to do with lazy. It's Business and I am an independent contractor,
NOT AN EMPLOYEE with benefits.

But it's easy to push those expenses to us as independent contractors.
If we would be employed with $12 per hour and drive an Uber owned car
I personally wouldn't even complain about anything and $12 is not that much higher than a minimum wage

I personally did open doors and offer free water in my first weeks driving for Uber.
But I noticed that Pax didn't tip (I was in the Taxi and Limousine business before People did tip!)
As I understood that people are not willing to pay "extras" or "service" I stopped offering those amenities.

Compare a 1st class ticket from LAX to JFK with a low deal ticket..
You don't pay for extras, you get minimum service nothing extra.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

:

*My statement is* that if Uber would own the cars and the drivers would be employed and paid regardless of the fares..
they would loose a lot of money driving miles to pick up a passenger
because when the fith customer cancels a ride while driver is enroute, *the smart Uber accountants would sure do this math :*

wasted miles/ lost income :
3.0 miles & 15minutes (assuming first time riders with a free cancellation so it's unpaid cancelations)
happened five times a night = 15 miles wasted = 1hour and 15mins wasted
_______________________________________
15miles lost x $1.10 = $16.50
75mins lost x 0.29 = $21.75
====================
LOST INCOME = $38.25

And these numbers are very realistic, because it happened to me very often per night that rides were cancelled and I wasted time and gas.
Of course I do not pick up if a request is too far away, but it has nothing to do with lazy. It's Business and I am an independent contractor,
NOT AN EMPLOYEE with benefits.

But it's easy to push those expenses to us as independent contractors.
If we would be employed with $12 per hour and drive an Uber owned car
I personally wouldn't even complain about anything and $12 is not that much higher than a minimum wage

I personally did open doors and offer free water in my first weeks driving for Uber.
But I noticed that Pax didn't tip (I was in the Taxi and Limousine business before People did tip!)
As I understood that people are not willing to pay "extras" or "service" I stopped offering those amenities.

Compare a 1st class ticket from LAX to JFK with a low deal ticket..
You don't pay for extras, you get minimum service nothing extra.[/QUOTE]

Customers want champagne service for beer prices, like the woman who told me I should get a stretch Suburban. Yeah, I'm getting a stretch Suburban for you.
GTFOH


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

If you find something in your car, open the window and throw it away.

A wallet with 50 bucks? The drunken pax asks: where is the rest from the 150? (smell at your fingers)

A cell? Why do you scratched my display. It was brandnew. And were is the charger?

Forget it, it´s only trouble and wasting time and fuel.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Berliner said:


> If you find something in your car, open the window and throw it away.
> 
> A wallet with 50 bucks? The drunken pax asks: where is the rest from the 150? (smell at your fingers)
> 
> ...


My cab driver friend used to put cell phones he found under his tire and ran them over.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> My cab driver friend used to put cell phones he found under his tire and ran them over.


No time and fun for this. Up and away.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had 2 phones left in my car. Both times the driver called and I took it to them. No charge because if I leave mine in a car I want it back.
Karma.
As for the poster that says we should open doors, haha, that was some funny stuff and a great way to get your car stolen or wear the starter out if your turning it off 20 times a shift.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

There should at the very least be a finders fee which covers the transportation costs in getting the item back to the rider. I still feel that mailing it back to them is the best route. Driving it back to them should at least result in a fee to cover for your expenses

In any event, when anyone steps out of my car I look back to see if they left anything especially if I am dropping off at the airport. If I have to get out and help them with luggage I will open the back door to see if they left anything. If I dont have to get out, I always look over my shoulder and take a look. Sometimes I will turn on the lights inside if its been a trip over 20 minutes and tell them to make sure they have everything. 

Ive had an Ipad, a phone, a sweater, sweatpants and keys left in my car. Each time its been a a big waste of time resulting in no extra cash. The Ipad I caught when I did my usual sweep and was able to get it to the rider before I took off. The phone was complicated and took 30 minutes of time during a really prime time. The other items are still in my trunk and I have no idea what to do with them. I emailed Uber and they said they contacted the rider. I never heard back.


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> There should at the very least be a finders fee which covers the transportation costs in getting the item back to the rider.


There is a finder's fee. Uber will put $10 in your next deposit for returning an item left behind. It's not a lot, but if you find something and return it right away, it pays for lunch.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Radio said:


> There is a finder's fee. Uber will put $10 in your next deposit for returning an item left behind. It's not a lot, but if you find something and return it right away, it pays for lunch.


How many hoops do you have to jump through to get the 10 bucks?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Coming to your house is out of line as far as I'm concerned, he could have told her, here is my address, mail it to me. Or he could have picked it up at the local uber office. Are uber drivers supposed to be on duty 24/7 ? I for one, would not given it back to him. And yes, why can't you turn in lost property to a police station?


The property is not lost. You know exactly who it belongs to and you know how to get it back to him. Uber has all the information on file and you just dropped him off at his house. Like i said, if he insists on coming over leave it on the porch. There were no threats made.
The first thing people like to say when they get pulled over for a traffic violation is "don't you have something better to do like catch a real criminal" and now you want to drop off a phone with the police when you know who it belongs to?
Yeah, that would make it on the top ten list (below)...


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Your right who wants weirdos in their car and coming to their house to get their weird phones? Your husband should make you quit, besides after gas and wind shield wipers you are losing money anyways. I would quit if I was you.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How many hoops do you have to jump through to get the 10 bucks?


 No hoops at all. I've gotten the $10 returned item "fee" at least a dozen times. All you do is email uber and tell them which trip it was, what was lost and tell them that you returned it. They'll add $10 to that week. Works every time!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> No hoops at all. I've gotten the $10 returned item "fee" at least a dozen times. All you do is email uber and tell them which trip it was, what was lost and tell them that you returned it. They'll add $10 to that week. Works every time!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

You find a lot of stuff. ..


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

That or I live a block from ASU and drunk college kids leave a ton of stuff in my car...


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> No hoops at all. I've gotten the $10 returned item "fee" at least a dozen times. All you do is email uber and tell them which trip it was, what was lost and tell them that you returned it. They'll add $10 to that week. Works every time!


 Damn! I learned something new today!


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Once was just a phone charger. Took it half a mile to the drop off location. Emailed uber...got my $10.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Damn! I learned something new today!


 I'm pretty sure they reach out to the customer and verify the item was returned because it will take 2-3 days for the $10 to show up


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> The property is not lost. You know exactly who it belongs to and you know how to get it back to him. Uber has all the information on file and you just dropped him off at his house. Like i said, if he insists on coming over leave it on the porch. There were no threats made.
> The first thing people like to say when they get pulled over for a traffic violation is "don't you have something better to do like catch a real criminal" and now you want to drop off a phone with the police when you know who it belongs to?
> Yeah, that would make it on the top ten list (below)...





UberDude2 said:


> The property is not lost. You know exactly who it belongs to and you know how to get it back to him. Uber has all the information on file and you just dropped him off at his house. Like i said, if he insists on coming over leave it on the porch. There were no threats made.
> The first thing people like to say when they get pulled over for a traffic violation is "don't you have something better to do like catch a real criminal" and now you want to drop off a phone with the police when you know who it belongs to?
> Yeah, that would make it on the top ten list (below)...


I worked for a limousine company that wanted me to call the NYPD for a scratch on a MercedesBenz. 
The cops need the work, going to drop off lost property at a police precinct isn't going to be a strain on the police force. 
Honestly if I found his stupid phone, I would have shut it off, told the guy I didn't find it , and sell it on eBay. There is no proof you found his phone.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked up a guy one time who had already been drinking. The freeway got shut down while we were on it so i had to stop twice on the way to his destination so he could pee. After i dropped him off i went out of service so i could find a restroom to use. That's when i found his wallet on the seat. He was a young, newly appointed dentist so he had a wad of cash in his wallet. I went back and walked up and down the strip of bars and clubs i dropped him off at until i found one that i remember him mentioning. I asked the bouncer if i could go in and look for him. He wanted me to leave the wallet with him but i said no way i want to return it myself. I finally found the guy among the crowded, dark lit club. When i handed him his wallet i asked him to please check it to make sure everything was there. I didn't want a report later that money was missing. When he looked at that wad of cash in his wallet do you think he took a little something out for me? Nope! But what he did offer was a drink. He walked me to the bar and told me to order whatever i wanted. I had to remind him that i was driving and that i needed to get back to work. In total i must have spent 30-40 minutes trying to return his wallet so i could go back out and make some money. The strange thing is I have no idea how the guy got into the club to begin with. The $10 return fee would have been a nice consultation prize for going out of my way to return it. Wish i knew.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Tough situation... Uber gives out your cell number, and apple "find my phone" give him your address! How would a single mom handle this? Drunk man shows up and???? I am going to dig out my lead lined camera film bag so NOBODY figures out where I live if I bring home a lost phone!

Uber is one sided, all for the pax. I hope you did as ChevyChick says and email uber the trip number to collect the $10.00, waiting at home for the guy to show up generates no income, so they owe you for doing it.

Get paid!!!


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How many hoops do you have to jump through to get the 10 bucks?


I just emailed Uber after I returned the phone to let them know. This is the response I got about two hours later:

---------------------------
_I have added a $10 Misc Payment to your account as a 'thank you' for returning the lost phone to your rider. I do appreciate your professionalism. If there is anything else that we can assist your with, please let me know.

Uber On!

Best,

Dani K_


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Toss it out your car window....


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Radio said:


> I just emailed Uber after I returned the phone to let them know. This is the response I got about two hours later:
> 
> ---------------------------
> _I have added a $10 Misc Payment to your account as a 'thank you' for returning the lost phone to your rider. I do appreciate your professionalism. If there is anything else that we can assist your with, please let me know.
> ...


 Told ya! No hoops....just a quick email!


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Tough situation... Uber gives out your cell number, and apple "find my phone" give him your address!


I don't think Uber gives out your personal number. They just open the Twilio connection to the passenger so they can contact you. If you have your Uber number saved on your phone as "Uber Passenger" or whatever, that's what shows up on your caller ID when they call. If they had your personal cell, their number would show up.

But....if your outgoing voicemail message gives out your number, then they can get it that way. Consider changing that message.

And to avoid the "Find My Phone" fiasco, turn off the device away from your house and the owner will not show up at your door step.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you can't remove the battery from an iphone. If it is password locked you can't go into settings and turn off "find my phone"... I don't know if powering it down can be done if it is password locked... any apple pros know?

so if it's always sending location data, the lead lined bag, or tossing it out the window is the only way the pax can't track it to where you are!


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Honestly if I found his stupid phone, I would have shut it off, told the guy I didn't find it , and sell it on eBay. There is no proof you found his phone.


Congratulations. You just proved every stereotype about cab drivers to be true!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Radio said:


> Congratulations. You just proved every stereotype about cab drivers to be true!


Lol, I'm not a full criminal, I'm half a criminal. Besides, he lost the phone I didn't steal it from the person. Cops can't do anything


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Some drunk idiot got out the car on his friends uber account, she told him to request me again so I can take him home. So I drive Plus now and the rate is lil higher than uberX. His drunk ass was too cheap to request me so he says "ima call Lyft" I say cool dude and bye... This idiot calls me 7am asking if I have his phone... Lol jackass you stepped out the car with your phone to request Lyft how the F would I have your phone...

But to the topic, pax don't need their phone to call you.

Uber never gives out your personal phone number unless you let them.

They can call you but you can't call back.

Anything you return you can email they will happly add 10$


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> you can't remove the battery from an iphone. If it is password locked you can't go into settings and turn off "find my phone"... I don't know if powering it down can be done if it is password locked... any apple pros know?
> 
> so if it's always sending location data, the lead lined bag, or tossing it out the window is the only way the pax can't track it to where you are!


Yes...it can be powered down even if it's password locked, and it won't send any more signals once it's powered down. No need to go into settings. Try it if you have an iPhone or iPad. Turn it off somewhere in town, and then use FIND MY PHONE and see where it tells you the device is.

To be fair, I don't know if that changed with the iPhone 6, but I have found at least five iPhones in my backseat and nobody has called my personal cell directly, nobody has showed up at my house, and Uber has always paid me $10 for returning them.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Radio said:


> Yes...it can be powered down even if it's password locked, and it won't send any more signals once it's powered down. No need to go into settings. Try it if you have an iPhone or iPad. Turn it off somewhere in town, and then use FIND MY PHONE and see where it tells you the device is.
> 
> To be fair, I don't know if that changed with the iPhone 6, but I have found at least five iPhones in my backseat and nobody has called my personal cell directly, nobody has showed up at my house, and Uber has always paid me $10 for returning them.


If you sold them...cha ching


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

If the pax left a tip or at least was a decent social person during the trip, I would try to return it personally as best I could. If the ride was an average trip with minimal interaction I would drop it off at the police station. If the pax was was a jerk during ride I would first dunk it in water and then drop it off at police station.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> It takes DAYS to get ANY response by UberCsr...thats why they Have NO Phone #...Not for Drivers/No Phone# for Customers....They Dont Want to communicate with anyone for anything really....Just drive to earn them $$$
> 
> F*CK UBER WORST COMPANY EVER!


Don't forget to mention that when they do eventually contact you, it's with a cut and pasted message that rarely even answers your question. Uber is a joke.....just figure out a way to make it work for you. That's what I did.... but realize that you are totally on your own and you can only use it to make a wee bit of extra cash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How many hoops do you have to jump through to get the 10 bucks?


They didn't do that for me when I returned keys. Simply said they don't reimburse for returning items but "appreciate it". So apparently not any more or only some markets. I'm houston.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a pax leave a phone in my car. I had dropped him off met up with a friend for lunch some 4 miles away. Guy used the find my phone so I answered it he said he would pay me to bring it to him. I drive back the 4 miles and his gf comes out to get the phone and no pay/tip. Then have to drive the 4 miles back to my friend waiting for me. 16 miles driven for no pay because a f'ing pax was stupid. . Am all for helping a pax but damn I didn't mess up don't make me pay for it.

I had another pax leave her keys in my car I met up with her the next day she tipped me 20 bucks. Not all are bad


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> Thanks guys! Great and wise advice received promptly!
> When I signed up, I was not told that passengers would continue to have access to your cell using a Twilio number. Uber should let you know this clearly up front so that driver's can't honk through and better manage the risk of being stalked.
> Passenger probably did use "find my phone" to find my address, unless, of course, Uber provided that too. He came to my house inebriated and pounded on my door at 9:45 p.m. I handed the phone to him while my husband stood a foot behind with his taser in his pocket. The exchange was uneventful.
> What I find most disturbing is that I received no reply to my urgent queries to Uber CSR until after it was too late to be helpful, at least two hours. I suspect they may be understaffed on the weekends.


Let me guess, he didn't tip you either?


----------

